# Maggots



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

found two scary looking maggots on 6-7 days old baby feral pigeons...I dont know if they have more on them...is this a thing to worry or its common to find maggot on them? ..I havnt seen any maggots on previous batches.. attaching a pic of that maggot


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Check very carefully for an open wound on the pigeon(s). Maggots don't happen on birds unless there is a wound.

Terry


----------

